# Some recent Model work from ~*Me*~ (some NSFW)



## MyaLover (Sep 5, 2008)

Ive been working quiet a bit lately and havent had much time other than this shoot.  Not my usual self ports, but tons of ideas in my head for them... just need more time in the day!  :x Anyways C&C as always: 

1






2.






3







4.






5.






6.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow. Some strong images there M. I'm gonna have to sober up before I can actually comment, but I do like them.

Can't believe I'm the first to say anything.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 5, 2008)

Hahahaha drunk comments are funnier than sober ones hahahahaha


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2008)

All very well done; esp. like #2, and #6 is simply outstanding!


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Nice A--(studders)... .... ... Nice Axe....in #1...LOL

I like Number 6 the best. The hat really sets off the contrast...

Also, I'm might just be easily distracted... but your engagement ring is off-center in #5, I find that a bit distracting, but that's just me overanalyzing... 

Great set of shots!


----------



## John_Olexa (Sep 6, 2008)

Sirashley said:


> What engagement ring in # 5 ??
> 
> 
> Really great shots Mya! :thumbup:     Also a little easier shooting then self portraits I bet! . But seeing as we don't care how hard it is, have you though about  recreating those shots self posing??


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2008)

That last shot is hot.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes I have and I also plan to.  But time is so hard to find right now!  But there will be more self ports to come... i just gotta have a minute!  Thank you for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Sep 7, 2008)

Yikes!  I'm very impressed - both with your technical skill and, well, you know.

The lens flare works well in #2, and I like the strong styling of #6.  But I still don't get it.  With these shots, are you using the self-timer on the camera? Did you set up a tripod right in the water for shots 2-5?


----------



## Fox Paw (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice shots.  I remain a fan.


----------



## niforpix (Sep 8, 2008)

In number 3 the horzion is crooked and there is a small black spot on the right side that bugs me.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 8, 2008)

THESE ARE NOT OF ME!  Hahahaha Although I would kill a man for her booty   Im a blond, she a brunette. 

Thank you again for the feedback!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I'm a fool.:meh:


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 8, 2008)

No, its ok, the majority of my previous posts have been self ports


----------



## cameramike (Sep 8, 2008)

all are great shots, last one is very appealing to me for some reason... i guess because it is not quite as out right "seductive" like the others. Great work like always mya


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Kittyy (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, women and bass guitars. I couldn't ask for a better shot.

(Unless you were holding a Les Paul) 

Sorry for the bump, but I really enjoyed these.


----------



## Moonb007 (Nov 5, 2008)

Number 3 has that great classic photo look with the sun burning.  I also like number 1 as it is a unique shot


----------



## Early (Nov 5, 2008)

You do great things with light, girl!  I have to give you that.:thumbup:


----------



## cherry30 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like 1 the best. Number 6 is also great!


----------



## tranceplant (Nov 5, 2008)

very good. I like the two first ones


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone!  nice to see these photos back from the dead!


----------

